# WES ECA Doubt



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I heard that there is a change in process of how the Educational transcripts are sent to WES for assessment. As per the new policy WES states that our transcripts should directly go from the University in a sealed envelope.

Earlier we used to get them in a sealed envelope and send it to WES.

Can we still do that even now? Not many universities in India are ready to send the documents directly to an organisation? What can be done about this?

Any inputs from who got it done recently will be helpful.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Vamsi.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vampinnamaneni said:


> Not many universities in India are ready to send the documents directly to an organisation?



They can't write an address on an envelope, put the correct postage on it, and place it in the outgoing mail?


----------



## anu68 (Apr 11, 2019)

colchar said:


> They can't write an address on an envelope, put the correct postage on it, and place it in the outgoing mail?




Well my university refused to do it.
They can only give me the transcripts that’s it.

It’s not easy to deal with the department at the Indian universities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

anu68 said:


> Well my university refused to do it.
> They can only give me the transcripts that’s it.
> 
> It’s not easy to deal with the department at the Indian universities
> ...


Try mailtranscripts. I used them.


----------



## anu68 (Apr 11, 2019)

stephen_c8 said:


> Try mailtranscripts. I used them.




Thanks for the link.

I checked their website. Do they make sure the university sends the transcript? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anu68 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi all..

I have a question.

If I did bachelors and masters from India, does both the universities need to send the transcript to WED directly or only the last institute I attended?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

